# Java Hauptklasse konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden



## ColdEyes (30. Jun 2016)

Hallo wie Oben steht habe ich ein Problem die class auszuführen ich bin noch relativ neu mit Java und wollte mich mal an das Hallo Welt Tut setzten Der Code scheint soweit richtig zu sein und der javac funktioniert auch nur sobald ich dann:
C:\Users\Sven\Desktop\JavaProgramm\js>java HalloWelt
versuche bekomme ich die Meldung Fehler: Hauptklasse HalloWelt konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden die Path sind eigentlich soweit auch eingestellt woran kann das den noch liegen das die nicht funktioniert?


p.s. Ich kenn mich noch nicht mit allen Begriffen aus wäre nett diese zu erklären oder         auszuschreiben damit ich weis worum es sich da jetzt handelt


----------



## JStein52 (30. Jun 2016)

schau dir mal deinen CLASSPATH an. Ich vermute der enthält irgendwelche Einträge, aber nicht "." als erstes ! Ändere ihn so dass eben "." ganz vorne steht dann geht das


----------



## InfectedBytes (30. Jun 2016)

Wie sieht denn deine HalloWelt.java Datei aus?


----------



## ColdEyes (30. Jun 2016)

JStein52
Ich hab das mal ausprobiert mit: "."C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_91\lib\
und mit                                        .C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_91\lib\
beides leider fehlgeschlagen
Hoffe habe es richtig verstanden das ich das so reinsetzen sollte

InfectedBytes
Das ist die HalloWelt.java


----------



## JStein52 (30. Jun 2016)

du musst hinter dem Punkt noch ein ";" machen als Trenner zum nächsten Eintrag

Und du musst deine Klasse richtig benennen: HalloWelt   !


----------



## ColdEyes (30. Jun 2016)

JStein52
Da Kam ich auch gerade drauf nur leider wieder das selbe
".";C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_91\lib\
.;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_91\lib\
Beides mal versucht


----------



## JStein52 (30. Jun 2016)

Ja, Klassenname ist noch falsch. Der muss HalloWelt heissen (GrossKleinschreibung ist relevant


----------



## ColdEyes (30. Jun 2016)

Ja das hab ich Direkt mit geändert


----------



## JStein52 (30. Jun 2016)

Hast du auch dein Cmd-Fenster geschlossen und neu aufgemacht ?


----------



## ColdEyes (30. Jun 2016)

Ja das auch bei jeder änderung
*
Gelöst 
Die Einstellungen waren richtig aber die class datei war im falschen Ordner die Datei muss im Selben Ordner sein was der CLASSPATH angiebt
*
Tut mir leid das ich da nicht durchgeblickt habe
jedoch danke das du/ihr euch Zeit genommen habt


----------



## JStein52 (30. Jun 2016)

Und wo hast du sie jetzt hingetan ? Durch das einfügen von "." im CLASSPATH sollte sie eigentlich in dem Ordner sein wo du java aufrufst


----------



## KeVoZ_ (30. Jun 2016)

Wie ich das jetzt so auf die schnelle gesehen habe, schreibst du deine Programme im Notepad++
Damit solche Fehler gar nicht erst passieren, kannst du doch lieber eine IDE verwenden. Bei Java beispielsweise Eclipse.


----------



## ColdEyes (30. Jun 2016)

JStein52
ich habe den CLASSPATH geändert zu meinen Projekt Ordner seit dem geht dies ich weiß nicht warum die anderen Methoden nicht gingen aber damit kann ich notfalls auch leben

KeVoZ_
Ja ich habe es erstmal mit Notpad gemacht das man mal alles sieht etc was sich da den wirklich abspielt bei Eclipse sehe ich ja nur Java und Endergebniss und weiß nicht was alles noch gemacht wird beim run


----------



## JStein52 (30. Jun 2016)

@KeVoZ_  , das hätte zwar den aktuellen Fehler vermieden aber so lernt er noch ein bisschen was über die Basics.


----------



## KeVoZ_ (1. Jul 2016)

Das stimmt  Er hätte aber zudem das ganze noch in der IDE schreiben können. Wenn es dort funktioniert, dann weiß er ja quasi, das der Fehler irgendwo im Pfad liegt
Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm... Nun passt ja alles


----------

